# Nature's Domain at Costco



## 3dognite (May 28, 2003)

I've re-read a couple of pages worth of the old thread titles and just wondered if anyone has recent updates on this food?

The stuff that the vet sold us (Royal Canin prescription duck and potato) seems to be working so far, we're slowly working up to 2/3 of it and 1/3 of brown rice and venison. So far we haven't woken up to a diarrhea mess in the house. So I suspect that he either A) developed a food allergy almost overnight, or B) they changed an ingredient and we didn't catch it.

So does anyone have a recent feeling for how it measures up to the other grain-free foods?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Our (allergic) dogs do fine on it. It's cheaper than Natural Balance.


----------



## 3dognite (May 28, 2003)

Yeah the vet food was $17 for a 7.7 pound bag...I'm thinking it might be a good option if I can get him to actually eat it. 

My brother owns a German Shorthair kennel and they've switched all their dogs to this so I can "borrow" a zip-top bag full to see if he'll eat it.


----------



## Kdrees (Nov 25, 2012)

We just started our guy on this food tonight to hopefully help with his constantly runny nose and itchy skin. At our Costco it was $33 for $35lbs.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

We use this brand the salmon/potato..our dogs are half kibble/half raw since i cant afford to be full raw anymore on 4 gsds.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Kind of depends on your reasons for feeding grain-free. 

If your dog has a grain-allergy or intolerance and Nature's Domain fits in your budget better than the other grain-free's, go for it. 

If you're feeding it because you have an idea that grain-free is better for dogs or more natural, this food isn't that great because it has a LOT of starch filler, which I promise isnt any healthier than grain filler. And you're paying more than you'd pay for a comparable grain-inclusive food because of the grain-free label. 

If you're feeding grain-free because you want your dog to have more meat protein, look at a different food. This food is quite low in protein for a grain-free food. 

If you're trying out different foods that are in your price range because your dog has dietary problems and you're trying to find something he will do well on, go for it.


----------



## 3dognite (May 28, 2003)

Well, the Royal Canin that the vet sold us is potato duck grain free and he not only is doing extremely well on it, but acts like it's the best thing he's ever seen--this from a dog that I've had to hand feed over the years quite often just to get him to eat 1/2 the time.

So given the diarrhea on the other food which had a lot of grains in it and the way he's responded to this food, I'm leaning grain free for him. However, we've been transitioning him from brown rice and browned venison (or burger, or elk or chicken) so this morning it was 3 cups of the Royal Canin and a cup of the rice/meat mix. So he's not going completely grain free, I'm just controlling exactly which grain he gets.


----------



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

decent food, basically the same as Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream in a different bag with 5 pounds more for ten dollars less. Its made by Diamond who also makes TOTW. Very similar ingredients. My 3 year old GS does great on it, his coat is very soft and his poops are solid.


----------



## RedR327 (Dec 15, 2012)

These foods use either manufactured "potato protein" or "pea protein".

These two stealth proteins can represent half the protein in the food because they are so concentrated. Both Fromm and Earthborn do this as well.

Some of the better foods with rice/corn/oats/barley have much higher levels of animal protein because grains are pretty low in protein.

Pea Protein and Potato Protein are no different than Corn Gluten, except Corn Gluten is generally used in much lower amounts in food and has been used for much longer so there is more experience with it.

Even though Nature's Domain is cheap for a GF food, it is not as good technically as a plain Chicken & Rice food.

The best high value grain free on the market is Victor.


----------

